# Ft Myers Beach Restaurant Recommendations



## Glynda (May 24, 2016)

Would like to hear your recommendations for restaurants on Ft Myers Beach or nearby.  Will be staying in a condo mid-island for my 50th high school reunion the first week in June.  We'll do some cooking in and some eating out in Ft Myers, where I am more familiar with restaurants, but need suggestions for on beach dining.  Thanks!

Glynda


----------



## theo (May 24, 2016)

Glynda said:


> Would like to hear your recommendations for restaurants on Ft Myers Beach or nearby.  Will be staying in a condo mid-island for my 50th high school reunion the first week in June.  We'll do some cooking in and some eating out in Ft Myers, where I am more familiar with restaurants, but need suggestions for on beach dining.



I am usually reluctant to evaluate restaurants, since things can change quickly (...for better or worse) and people's tastes and opinions vary quite widely. 
So.......my advance caveat is that the following is just my own personal opinion (but based upon recent, and in some instances multiple, first hand experiences):

_*Fresh Catch Bistro*_ is, hands down, the best seafood restaurant on FMB. Located at +/- 3000 Estero Blvd., beside Junkanoo, diagonally across from small fire substation. 
It's been there for just a few years now, having replaced a restaurant called Anthony's (which we also liked). A bit pricey, but excellent. Reservations recommended.

_*Bayfront Bistro*_ (on the water, located at the marina behind Publix) is pretty good too, but not as good as Fresh Catch Bistro (IMnsHO). At this place they offer "early bird" specials (...if you are interested in having dinner so "early"). 

*The Fish House* moved earlier this year from its' waterfront spot behind Santini Plaza. It's now on a side street off Time Square. Haven't been there since the move --- wasn't inclined to tackle the hubub and traffic and inadequate parking in and around Time Square to try the new location. I always liked the casual informality of the funky old place, but have no idea what changes (if any) the Fish House might be implementing at their new location. Another eatery of some sort is supposed to occupy the vacated former Fish House space behind Santini Plaza, but that space was still completely empty with no visible signs of activity when I last checked in mid-March.  

_*Skye's*_ in Santini Plaza (...a strip mall in front of Fish Tale Marina) is a non-chain Mexican restaurant we like. I'm no Mexican food expert, but we like the place and locals seem to frequent it. Tequiila is just a faintly whispered rumor in their large but weak Margueritas however. House made guacamole and salsa are both very good. 

*Enzo's*. If willing to leave FMB, this is an Italian restaurant not far south (maybe 7-8 miles?) in Bonita Springs which is definitely worth the drive. Right on Bonita Beach Road (the very same road as Estero Blvd and Hickory Blvd; it just changes names when town / section changes). Within a small strip mall. Excellent, authentic Italian food. A white linen tablecloth place --- it's definitely not your Papa Gino's. Extensive wine list. We occasionally indulge in a Sicilian (thick crust) pizza from Enzo's to take home, also excellent. The too-many calories just magically dissipate from the cut edges of the pizza, doncha know, when you cut it into smaller pieces. 

_*Charley's Boathouse*_ on Estero Blvd in FMB is very popular but frankly, I'm not quite sure why. They do have a nice salad bar and everything is consistently well prepared, but (IMnsHO) the entire menu is uninspired and boring. They've been there for a very long time however and they certainly do a great business, so Charley's clearly appeals to *some* demographic (...among whom I clearly just do not personally number). 

First time at _*South Beach Grille*_ this year, located in the aforementioned Santini Plaza on Estero Blvd. Dinner was good, but cannot and will not say it was excellent. 
We involuntarily witnessed some odd, hostile server "attitude" directed toward some people (...maybe recognized by their server as previous bad tippers? Dunno. ) at two different nearby tables, but our own server was very nice.  We enjoyed the dinner and would return, but we're honestly not in any real big rush to do so.    

Hope some of the above is of some help or interest to you.


----------



## Bwolf (May 24, 2016)

We enjoyed Doc Ford's Fort Myers Beach location recently.  

HTH


----------



## Glynda (May 25, 2016)

theo said:


> Hope some of the above is of some help or interest to you.



Immensely helpful and of interest!  Thank you so much!  

52 years ago, I ate my first slice of pizza at a restaurant on "Times Square" (We never called it that.)  That was a big date night!  The Dairy Queen (or whatever form of it at that time) beside the pier was Ft Myers' kids big treat at the beach.  The place to see and be seen. It's definitely time to branch out!


----------



## Glynda (May 25, 2016)

*Doc Ford's*



Bwolf said:


> We enjoyed Doc Ford's Fort Myers Beach location recently.
> 
> HTH



Thanks!

Beautiful view!


----------



## joewillie12 (May 25, 2016)

Good food & nice view.
http://www.matanzasonthebay.com/


----------



## Glynda (May 25, 2016)

*Bay*



joewillie12 said:


> Good food & nice view.
> http://www.matanzasonthebay.com/



Thanks!  Opposite side of the bridge from the old Snug Harbor!  Daddy used to make me go scalloping in that bay at low tide when I was a teen.  I hated leaning over and picking up what I felt under my feet sight unseen.  Wonder what all we'd pull up today?  Ick.


----------



## Glynda (Jun 1, 2016)

*Bayfront Bistro*

Had a long day getting to Ft Myers and doing some things per my mothers wishes so that by the time we got unloaded and into our condo at Ft Myers Beach we were too tired to give a lot of thought to dinner.  We discovered that Bayfront Bistro was right beside and behind us so that was an easy choice.  Beautiful location.  We watched a thunderstorm roll in and out with quite a lightning show over the bay. It's bit pricy but dinner was good.  It would have been better had they used just a little less here and there.  A little less caesar dressing on the salad.  A little less sauce on the calamari stir-fry.  The diver's scallops were beautifully cooked and very good.  I would go again!  Thanks for the suggestion.  When we got back to the condo and I had time to look through menus people had left in the guest book, I saw Fresh Catch Bistro's and it looked more promising!  Looking forward to trying it tomorrow!


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 2, 2016)

Nobody else likes Hooters?


----------



## Glynda (Jun 2, 2016)

*Hooters*



Sea Six said:


> Nobody else likes Hooters?



Afraid not.


----------



## Glynda (Jun 2, 2016)

*Fresh Catch Bistro*

Had the best meal at Fresh Catch Bistro tonight! My best friend from first grade on and I caught up on the good old days while sitting on the porch overlooking the beach, enjoying a pleasant breeze and watching the sunset. We shared the  a fantastic escargot appetizer and then I had the best grouper I've had in a long time!  Definitely going back!


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 3, 2016)

Everytime I read the thread i try to think of the restaurant across the bridge that has dinner shows occasionally.   The menu isn't bad, they operate boat trips packages too, if you eat dinner there you get a sunset cruise.


----------



## theo (Jun 3, 2016)

rapmarks said:


> Everytime I read the thread i try to think of the restaurant across the bridge that has dinner shows occasionally.   The menu isn't bad, they operate boat trips packages too, if you eat dinner there you get a sunset cruise.



Parrot Key Grill, maybe? (afaik, doesn't even buy or serve local pink shrimp, despite the wonderful "pinks" being available just a stone's throw away at Trico docks ).

Ate there once either before or after taking the boat to Key West from the nearby docks. I clearly remember being *under*whelmed by the restaurant. YMMV.


----------



## joewillie12 (Jun 3, 2016)

theo said:


> Parrot Key Grill, maybe? (AFAIK, they don't even buy the local pink shrimp, available to them just a stone's throw away at Trico docks ).
> 
> Ate there once either before or after taking the boat to Key West from the nearby docks. I clearly remember being underwhelmed by the restaurant. YMMV.


BINGO! Parrot Key has the free cruise on Sundays


----------



## Glynda (Jun 4, 2016)

*Doc Ford's*

Our high school class had a meet and greet last night at Doc Ford's across the bridge, under, and to the side of it.  I just had an appetizer of crab cakes but it was very good.


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 11, 2016)

Glynda said:


> Our high school class had a meet and greet last night at Doc Ford's across the bridge, under, and to the side of it.  I just had an appetizer of crab cakes but it was very good.



Should have gone to Hooters


----------



## Glynda (Jun 12, 2016)

*Hooters*



Sea Six said:


> Should have gone to Hooters



Truthfully, I went to a Hooters in Greensboro, NC, about a year ago.  We checked into a hotel late one night, starving.  We had a "rock star" parking place at the hotel and didn't want to lose it and Hooters was next door.  So we went.  Had great service but the food was awful.  Never again.  Sorry.


----------



## Glynda (Jun 12, 2016)

*Trip*

So we ended up eating three times at Fresh Catch Bistro.  Our favorite.  I would suggest sticking to seafood as the restaurant is aptly named.  The beef (prime rib) left something to be desired.  My favorite meal there was the grouper encrusted in pecan and cranberry with a tropical fruit salsa over citrus rice.  Yum!  Also the escargot and their bread.  I could have eaten the whole loaf! Excellent salads. We never needed a reservation but it was the first week in June.

In second place was Matanzas on the Bay. We went twice. I think their portions a bit small and preferred their fried seafood over their broiled. They do fried gulf shrimp beautifully.  Very lightly breaded and fried.  The breading seemed more like Panko, it was so light.  Also had a very good grilled red snapper with lobster sauce special.  Enjoyed the view of the bay and boats outside the window. An egret was on the ledge right beside me outside the window.  I could see every muscle tense as he spotted and dove for his prey and swallowed it.    

And old sentimental favorite that we also went to twice is not on the island but just off San Carlos at 15400 Old McGregor Blvd. A little before and across from K-Mart. My family has been going to Old Hickory BBQ since 1956.  Love the sliced pork sandwich and they make the best coconut cream pie.  

I also always eat at Bistro 41 in Bell Tower Shopping Center in Ft Myers.  They have so many good things.  Quiche, burgers, spinach salad, french onion soup and specials are always good. Unfortunately the shopping center is experiencing a downturn right now.  Saks is closing in October.  Rumor is that a Trader Joe's is going in there.  

I really wanted to try Enzo's in Bonita but my friend has to have gluten free so was not enthusiastic.  Nor was she for Mexican.  Another trip.

Tropical storm Colin stuck around for most of our week but we still managed to have a great time and get in a number of walks on the beach.  My 50th high school reunion at Diamond Head Resort and Doc Ford's were great fun!


----------

